# Car Plasti Dip?



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I have just found this in the last couple of days and am

thinking of trying it on my car's tired paint. It looks pretty

cool and a hell of a lot cheaper than having the car

re-painted which would probably work out more than

the car is worth.

What do you think?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

the surface to be treated needs to be near perfect, it seems to be intended for new or newish cars


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Bruce said:


> the surface to be treated needs to be near perfect, it seems to be intended for new or newish cars


I was intending to flatten out the bad area's which are mainly

the clear lacquer that has started peeling and then paint

over them.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

get a good surface and it will look superb, also comes off easily if need be, seen it on an old celica and it was like a new car


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

That looks amazing!! I wonder how durable it is?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

no8yogi said:


> That looks amazing!! I wonder how durable it is?


Should last a good few years with care.

http://www.dipyourcar.com/forums/showthread.php?682-How-long-does-Plasti-Dip-last-!-Whats-the-longest-you-ve-had-a-car-Dipped-!


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

I have seen the results on motorbike panels and it looked very good: at the time you could only produce a matt effect but I believe it is now possible to obtain a gloss finish.

R


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Well, I bought a can of plasti dip to have a play

with and must say I'm pretty impressed. I decided

to tidy up my wing mirrors and sprayed a couple

of the badges on the rear.

Basically mask off the area to be sprayed, apply a

lite coat and then around four or five further coats

one coat every 15 mins. Then remove masking and

any excess plasti dip and hey presto.

Wing mirror before



Wing mirror after



Rear badge before



And after


----------

